# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire belly toads abode (new look)

## s6t6nic6l

hi. some may have seen this already but i have now introduced a new rock look and more water volume for the pool area with a little added feature to the waterfall.

http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/a...view=slideshow

plants for the pool and land yet to be placed and will be running and replacing water for 2 weeks before reinstating the toads.

or you may just like to see the finished setup (not HD quality i'm afraid) here:

http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=892bdb8c.mp4

if you have nothing to better to do  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and watch the slideshow (select slow if interested in build) please give your verdict on the rock replacement!!!.

thanks

----------


## artes

I like the look of the rocks when you re-did them.  It said the second show had been deleted.  I want to see what the finished tank looks like.  :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

I agree with artes. Can't wait to see the end product!
And good job, man!

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> I like the look of the rocks when you re-did them. It said the second show had been deleted. I want to see what the finished tank looks like.





> I agree with artes. Can't wait to see the end product!
> And good job, man!


thank you

are you saying the video wont show? seems ok to me when selecting the link!!!  :Confused: 
gonna update my signature too so they may be better to select  :Wink: 

EDIT: all seems well now but please let me know if there are still problems with viewing. thanks again

----------


## artes

It works now!  Love it.  You should come redo mine!

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> It works now! Love it. You should come redo mine!


ok then  :Smile: . thanks for the praise. i don't come cheap you know  :Wink: 

the best bit for me, apart from the rocks, is the simple addition of the ledge for the relaxing sound of the water trickling into the pond  :Embarrassment:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

some pics of setup more or les completed:






will post some pics later when established and the toads come back to roost

thanks again

----------


## s6t6nic6l

another week on and planted:




latest video (1min):Fire belly toad terrarium project 1 :: Toads home video6 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

one more week of water changes and they'll be back home  :Smile: 

cheers

----------


## artes

Nice!  Love the plants.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

ok. the overhaul is complete.
the slideshow here again with added pics:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

or, as most will be just interested in the finished setup, a short video (hd, so worth expanding) :

Fire belly toad terrarium project 1 :: Toads home video 9 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

thanks for looking.

----------


## Toitle

How did you make the "rocks"?

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> How did you make the "rocks"?


cut out the shapes out of 4" celotex, carved the shapes, used expanding foam to seal onto the glass and to fill the gaps between the "rocks", grouted, painted with grey pond paint originally but overhauled with a spray paint(manhattan mist) for better effect. 
TIP: if i was to do it again i would create the look from the board alone so as to do away with the expanding foam for a better finish also  :Smile: 
i take it you like the look then  :Wink:

----------


## Firebelly love

Wow!! How long did this take you?  :EEK!:

----------


## Amy

That looks fantastic!! Thanks so much for sharing!

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Wow!! How long did this take you?


thanks. initial setup about 1 week with design, sculpting, paints, curing/drying etc. the overhaul 2 days worth of changing the look




> That looks fantastic!! Thanks so much for sharing!


thank you and you're welcome

----------


## s6t6nic6l

3 months on: the moss first waned a bit after being introduced but seems to have acclimatized now. the plants are doing well though with new petals growing and the ivy throwing plenty of feelers out and now training them around the vine and rocks. the anubias plant is also thriving well with new leaves and roots growing fast. i lessened the amount of purification through the ion exchanger to leave more minerals for the plants and toads benefit and all's well at the moment. algae forming at the cascade. this may stay brown due to unfavourable lighting but will improve with blind fitting to windows and light directed at tank. said lighting is efficient for the toads and type of plants as i don't want a to bright scenario for them. using a 2.0 cf for light and u.v. purposes. they are not always exposed to even that degree sometimes because depending of food given i.e. locust, there is a glass lid used. (you probably know why i don't need a lid with crickets ). plus there is more than enough shade for them to utilise. the toads themselves are very bright and have healthy appetites too. so to the tour: please select 720p setting and expand coz it's in HD, tho outta focus before closing into toad#1.
blue light reflecting in the pool is from the moonlight LED that was ready for the night viewing i have for "us" too.
&#x202a;fire belly toads setup (rock enclave; overhauled) HD tour&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## Don

Great job and beautifully done.  Awesome video.  Thanks for sharing this.

----------


## mdtalley22

Absolutely amazing man! Inspiring really...

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Great job and beautifully done. Awesome video. Thanks for sharing this.


thank you and i think this will be quite suffice now for them and me what with the plants and algae growing around for breaking up the monotone effect of the "stonework".  :Pride: 




> Absolutely amazing man! Inspiring really...


thank you and if it helps to give ideas and thoughts to someone else's build then all is well  :Encouragement: 

*NOTE*: only last 2 video links in this thread can be viewed now.  :Apologetic: 

cheers 

nic

----------


## Griffin

it looks great!,the ivy seems to grow really fast,i wish mine was growing that fast

----------


## s6t6nic6l

thank you. the ivy is doing well but it does not grow that fast really, so as long as you see yours giving off "feelers" you should be ok. mine's only using a 2.0 cf bulb with a bit of light from window to benefit from.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

UPDATE PICS:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

UPDATE PICS#2:

----------


## artes

/jealous.  It looks amazing.

----------


## rosaphile

Fantastic!!! I'm going to have to steal an idea or two when I build my own FBT habitat, hehe.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> /jealous. It looks amazing.


i'm glad you feel that way about my efforts on this and thanks for all your supportive views throughout this thread




> Fantastic!!! I'm going to have to steal an idea or two when I build my own FBT habitat, hehe.


thank you and if it gives you any inspiration at all then by all means use it.

ok was late when posted pics and really should have posted footnotes so i will give a few here for anyone interested.
pic#1: brown algae forming at the cascade and in the pool
pic#2: TOADS EYE VIEW. this is the ultimate goal to make them feel to be at home in a natural enviroment.
pic#3: **scenery**
pic#4: ***pics****
pic#5: this is a moonlight LED which shines on the pool only so as to leave the land area in the dark.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
pic#1: green algae on the submerged vine. the pool area also has algae growing but gets removed with my fortnightly 100% water change.
pic#2: algae growth can be seen on the pool bank. the anubias is growing exceptionally well. (waterfall ledge helps oxygenate the pool also)
pic#3: plants and the ivy doing nicely along the wall. as it grows i will be able to start guiding it along between the "rocks".
pic#4: plants along the back and side wall. moss doing well with cress like plants showing through and orange/yellow mushrooms scattered around.
pic#5: clean up artist employed and i now have fresh moss growing from the "carpet" which i'm more than happy about(no more trips to the woods)

i still want to improve the "enclave" further by removing and utilising the space between the "rocks" for an even better look but that will be some time yet and it will be more than suffice for them in the time being.
thanks for all your views and comments on this project.
nic

----------


## s6t6nic6l

UPDATE: algae, plants, moss and pool
the anubias now. so the water and light conditions seem to be ideal at the moment for this plant. green algae now on the rock wall and pool bank giving a more natural look still further to the "enclave". 

green algae now grows all over the cascade area including the vine rising from the pool that gets splashed on. the pool wall and floor also as a green hue now which gives it a nice look. so we're at the stage where the pool section is getting the weathered look.

pic showing the pool bank with the nice green algae growing along there. this exposed area of the moss carpet is doing well with the light and frequent misting of rainwater it gets. new type of plant growth from the moss is a nice surprise too. if you look closely at the wood in the middle of the pic you can see moss growing on there too now which i assume is spores from the moss that must be acclimatizing well to the conditions here.


and may i thank those that voted to make this the enclosure of the month for march

nic

----------


## s6t6nic6l

UPDATE PICS: algae & new plant growth 6 weeks on with some close up shots

cascade ledge. my best feature of the build for me for the relaxing sound of running water, agitating and oxygenating the pool.

pool pic. the floor of the pond was covered with the stone floor look due to me not liking the idea of introducing any gravel into the area. gravel just harbours dirt, unwelcome bacteria, build up of their toxins, which is awful scum to be kept in the water section really and the unnecessary (must do) chore of having to rinse it all out with every water change which you need to do to keep the pool water in good condition for the toads welfare.

pool pic#2. algae allowed to grow now by the process of dabbing the pool area clean so as to not scrape any away from the floor or pool walls. natural food source for taddies if any spawned.

pic showing the growth spurt of the new plant from the moss carpet and how the moss is starting to spread and grow on the branch.

pool bank. i change the water level every now and then to see what bearing it has on the toads behaviour patterns. here shows my minimum level which i prefer for the look it gives to the pool area but find they like the level higher so they can bask on the bank half submerged. the subtle tones from the undercoat and paint then the ingrained colour from the algae is making for a nice stone effect pool bank now

thanks for looking

nic

----------


## Ribbity

this looks really awesome!  :Smile: 

I've just got myself 2 FBT and am looking at different styles of set-ups, you've really got my imagination flowing with the woodland theme. I was wondering how you would go about cleaning it and if you could tell me what types of water plants you introduced and whether any normal fish tank plants would be good? also can any indoor plants be placed in the tank or does it have to be specific types? 
I seemed to have noticed that you can pretty much put anything in with them so long at it is cleaned thoroughly first. 

Thanks for sharing, you have done a really good job!  :Big Applause:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> this looks really awesome! 
> 
> I've just got myself 2 FBT and am looking at different styles of set-ups, you've really got my imagination flowing with the woodland theme. I was wondering how you would go about cleaning it and if you could tell me what types of water plants you introduced and whether any normal fish tank plants would be good? also can any indoor plants be placed in the tank or does it have to be specific types? 
> I seemed to have noticed that you can pretty much put anything in with them so long at it is cleaned thoroughly first. 
> Thanks for sharing, you have done a really good job!


as far as the cleaning regime would go in your enclosure, this will be entirely dependant on the setup you do so would not be able to advise apart from try to refrain from using gravel if possible as a pool floor covering, if meant you were wondering about my maintenance on the abode this takes me 15 mins fortnightly on the pool replenishment and water feature filter cleansing for the reason that the pool does not get dirty from soil/earth etc and the water used. the land section i don't touch. the best pool plant for the toads is the anubias due to the broad leaves for them to rest on and for the use of shelter too and is fairly easy to keep. most household plants can be used on land but be aware of the temperature you keep the enclosure at for the plant you use and that the plant is not an irritant species. then it comes to the light requirements of the plant!!. for you ribbity, seeing as where you live, i would recommend a trip to the woods and collect a carpet of moss for the land covering then place your decor on top for the reasons here: this stops your substrate being brought into the pool/water section by the toads(as stated), looks natural, bring in micro-fauna for the toads and setups benefit and could have extra plant life with it. collect the moss from a shaded area of the woods too!!.

thanks for the praise

nic

----------


## Ribbity

> as far as the cleaning regime would go in your enclosure, this will be entirely dependant on the setup you do so would not be able to advise apart from try to refrain from using gravel if possible as a pool floor covering, if meant you were wondering about my maintenance on the abode this takes me 15 mins fortnightly on the pool replenishment and water feature filter cleansing for the reason that the pool does not get dirty from soil/earth etc and the water used. the land section i don't touch. the best pool plant for the toads is the anubias due to the broad leaves for them to rest on and for the use of shelter too and is fairly easy to keep. most household plants can be used on land but be aware of the temperature you keep the enclosure at for the plant you use and that the plant is not an irritant species. then it comes to the light requirements of the plant!!. for you ribbity, seeing as where you live, i would recommend a trip to the woods and collect a carpet of moss for the land covering then place your decor on top for the reasons here: this stops your substrate being brought into the pool/water section by the toads(as stated), looks natural, bring in micro-fauna for the toads and setups benefit and could have extra plant life with it. collect the moss from a shaded area of the woods too!!.
> 
> thanks for the praise
> 
> nic



Thanks nic, that was what ive been looking for. see ive just recently bought my FBT's and am looking at different tank themes. i really like your woodland style and may have to cheekily steal the idea :P 

im phil btw and would be cool to chat some more sometime!  :Big Grin:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Thanks nic, that was what ive been looking for. see ive just recently bought my FBT's and am looking at different tank themes. i really like your woodland style and may have to cheekily steal the idea :P 
> 
> im phil btw and would be cool to chat some more sometime!


hi phil

given time, you could spend a little while on this section of the forum which would show and give you many ideas with all the setups here. maybe it would be an idea for someone to start a FIRE BELLY TOAD ENCLOSURE GALLERY thread so that we/us/them can get inspiration from them for future setups!!. as i usually point out about my/all setups here, any look to a certain enclosure you see can help with your own project and why they are posted (as well as showing of, maybe), so feel free to.


yes, post here with any chat about the enclosure or feel free to PM me.

----------


## Chris Larosee

Thats amazing. Im so jealous

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Thats amazing. Im so jealous


Thank you.

UPDATE PICS:

WINTER LIGHTING: considering this growth has come on by way of the low level and time of lighting used for the winter period it could well become more lush as i am now going to use more intensity and longer daytime hours of lighting now as we are into the summer mode for the abode.

the branches, vines and even the wall are used for clambering about on and provide useful exercise for the toads when hunting their prey.

MOSS UPDATE: the moss carpet has been established in the abode now for exactly a year and showing signs of flourishing well. the independent growth on the branch is spreading too. the introduced plants from the moss just keep growing and will be interesting to see to what size these get to.

FTS: latest full tank shot showing all the algae, anubias, ivy and plants from the moss growth. longer hours and brighter lighting implemented (summertime)

thanks for looking

nic

----------


## s6t6nic6l

UPDATE:LIGHT BOX. the lighting above the abode has been by the way of using an exo terra compact light(x3)canopy. the width of this is wasted due to the meshed sides of the lid but the main issue is not been able to control each of the bulbs incorporated into the canopy as there is only the one mains lead built in, so you either have all bulbs going by way of a timer or it's up to you to keep switching on/off each day. simple wooden box made to rectify my needs for the lighting regime i want to give the abode.

black painted, diamond reflector sheet used, ceramic bulb holders screwed in place, holes drilled for the wiring and a vent hole used to dissipate any excess heat given off. now all the lighting can be spread around the abode by using a small window area in the lid. all the lights are used independently by way of timers and can be set at any intervals needed. through the day we use little to bright lighting(1 to 3 bulbs), all U.V. used A + B, then it is a reverse role.

IN SITU: light box connected to said timers with all lights glowing. now the sides and all the back of the abode gets a good dose of light at one stage or another for the plants, moss and algae to benefit from. 

FTS update#2: the ferns seem to be liking the new lighting regime.

FTS#2:

TOADS:








Thanks for looking

nic

----------


## miguelanaconda

Hi!
For the first part, Marvellous.
For the second part, incedible.
For the third part, awesome.
I would like to have some fbt, but im having some problems deciding the way i biuld the tank.
I would like it to look like yours, and have you got a filter?
How did you make the rocks?
Is it a ten gallon?
Thank you.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Hi!
> For the first part, Marvellous.
> For the second part, incedible.
> For the third part, awesome.
> I would like to have some fbt, but im having some problems deciding the way i biuld the tank.
> I would like it to look like yours, and have you got a filter?
> How did you make the rocks?
> Is it a ten gallon?
> Thank you.


thanks for the praise.

by all means use the setup look for your project thoughts. i don't use a filter with the toads as it serves no purpose due to the toads toxins released. the filter i use has just sponges for debris and used only for the water feature. i replenish the pool section with a weekly/fortnightly 100% water change(use dependant).
the rocks/background was made from 4" celotex. carve to ones liking, paint/spray/airbrush colour then seal with varnish. the pool section coated with G4 pond sealant(clear).
23 gallon!! 30 x 12 x 15
your welcome
nic

----------


## s6t6nic6l

TOAD ALBUM: for anyone interest in the toads from bambino's in the nursery and throughout their trials and tribulations then final enjoyment (maybe) of the abode setup.

fire belly toads pictures by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

please be aware, there are many pics here.

nic

----------


## IrishRonin

I know everyone has said so but it looks really good! I love the "rock", so even the pool was done in celotex then covered in pond sealant? What about your water drop off? where is the pump located at? I love that the algae has laid a coat over the "rock" in the water feature it makes it look authentic. P.S. you ivy is growing fast as I have had mine for like 6 months and it hasn't spread that far. I am definitely gonna steal a few ideas for my next viv, again great job

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> I know everyone has said so but it looks really good! I love the "rock", so even the pool was done in celotex then covered in pond sealant? What about your water drop off? where is the pump located at? I love that the algae has laid a coat over the "rock" in the water feature it makes it look authentic. P.S. you ivy is growing fast as I have had mine for like 6 months and it hasn't spread that far. I am definitely gonna steal a few ideas for my next viv, again great job


the background is celotex with the left wall submerged and the pool wall/ramp/floor is expanding foam which was cured, cut to shape and grouted. yes then all the pool area coated in the pond sealant inc the cascade area. the rest of the background is just the paint job. only water loss is from evaporation only so not really noticable here. the filter(zoomed 501) is on a little ledge behind the curtain placed at mid height of the tank as seen in the "IN-SITU PIC". i have had this ivy a long time in the setup so i would not worry too much about yours taking it's time growing. again, take any inspiration you want from this project. 

thanks for the praise

nic

----------


## Kira Hudson

you are a genius

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> you are a genius


thank you but it does not take a genius to make a setup with some imagination and a bit of work and research on the toads themselves. as explained throughout it is really something anybody can do with the right materials and a plan. not into gimmicks tho myself and like to keep on the "natural scape themes". i did one "temple roomish !!" background for a corn snake but that was a commisioned viv. so yeah, if you have an idea for a setup, go for it. i do answer an hell of a lot of questions via P.M.'s (all forums) on the build and the most important advice i give is to never try to do it overnight. time and thought will reward you with your own, ahem, work of genius.

nic

----------


## s6t6nic6l

MICRO-FAUNA: as stated in earlier posts about collecting native moss for the abode and recommending for other peoples setups here are some videos of said subject that MAY be of interest to some. the benefits of this natural scenario is that the critters perform a clean up duty from the toads waste and dead livefood, some become food for the toads and, for me anyway, another interesting feature of the abode. I have here now a well established mini-ecosystem   :Smile: . the following videos are not exactly professional  :Embarrassment:  but they are only short and you may catch a glimpse of a few different mini critters in there when the camera decides to focus.  Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#1 - YouTube Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#2 - YouTube Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#3 - YouTube Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#4 - YouTube

----------


## s6t6nic6l

#4 again: Micro-fauna in toads abode#4 - YouTube

----------

